# not sure if is german shepherd



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

Hello,
I just bought this little one but some people told is not a german shepherd what you think? here are pictures of the mom and the dad as well


















https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...57234211&rm=14d1f7e0bc85f449&zw&sz=w1256-h743


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, I can't see the pictures. Use the picture icon above the posting box and the link to the picture will make the picture show up here.


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> Sorry, I can't see the pictures. Use the picture icon above the posting box and the link to the picture will make the picture show up here.


can you see it now?https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=0feaa65361&view=att&th=14d1f7af02fc1936&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=1500252472940167168-local0&zw


https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=0feaa65361&view=att&th=14d1f7d3318b28b5&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=1500252620250415104-local0&zw

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=0feaa65361&view=att&th=14d1f7e0bc85f449&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=1500252681452650496-local0&zw


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry still can't see them. If you paste the link in the photo icon ( the one at the top of the posting box that looks kind of like an envelope with a mountain on it -5th from the end) it will work. Just click on the icon and a window will appear for you to paste the link in. Then the picture shows up in your post.


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

How but now ?


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks like a lab mix puppy! But that pic is tiny and hard to see.


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

Mom and dad


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Mom and Dad look like they have GSD in them but without more pictures of them standing or moving around it's hard to tell if they are anything else mixed. The puppies all look solid black and neither parent is, so it's pretty hard to guess what they will look like. Either way they are cute. If they are healthy that's a plus too. How old are the puppies?


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> Mom and Dad look like they have GSD in them but without more pictures of them standing or moving around it's hard to tell if they are anything else mixed. The puppies all look solid black and neither parent is, so it's pretty hard to guess what they will look like. Either way they are cute. If they are healthy that's a plus too. How old are the puppies?



thank you!!!! he is 6 weeks now and he is healthy. I got him for only $25.00 dollars the lady couldn't keep them anymore because she was gonna move and that's all I know about them and that's the only two pictures I have about them, the lady said that aroungd 4 months he will look like a german shepherd.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Did they happen to mention if they had papers on either of the parent dogs, or if they had any hip examinations done, or who their vet is? It would be nice to have those but for $25 looks like you got a cute puppy anyway. She is right that by 4 months they should look at least somewhat like a German Shepherd if they are. I would think sooner even. Did she say if she had started vaccinations? If you don't know who her vet was you have to start at the beginning to make sure none are missed. I think you will have your hands full whether or not the pup is pure bred just because it is a puppy and puppies need training. Have lots of fun with the pup and let it bond with you. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> Did they happen to mention if they had papers on either of the parent dogs, or if they had any hip examinations done, or who their vet is? It would be nice to have those but for $25 looks like you got a cute puppy anyway. She is right that by 4 months they should look at least somewhat like a German Shepherd if they are. I would think sooner even. Did she say if she had started vaccinations? If you don't know who her vet was you have to start at the beginning to make sure none are missed. I think you will have your hands full whether or not the pup is pure bred just because it is a puppy and puppies need training. Have lots of fun with the pup and let it bond with you. Good luck with your new baby.


yes she told me who the vet was so I took him last weekend to get his first set of shots, and thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

rosafallad said:


> yes she told me who the vet was so I took him last weekend to get his first set of shots, and thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh good! I'm so glad you were able to hook up with the same vet. He/she should be familiar with the parent dogs so maybe you could ask him/her about them. You are off to a good start! Keep up the good work!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am pretty sure that 2 Black and Tan parents can not produce a solid black puppy. Not saying yours is not purebred, just not from those parents.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Rosa, cute puppy! It seems he is wagging his tail in your photo! Keep up the good work, and post photo's as he grows! Enjoy


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

gsdsar said:


> I am pretty sure that 2 Black and Tan parents can not produce a solid black puppy. Not saying yours is not purebred, just not from those parents.


That's not true, both parents can carry the black recessive and produce black puppies together.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

kayek9 said:


> That's not true, both parents can carry the black recessive and produce black puppies together.



Ok. Good to know. I just did more research to clarify for my self. And you are, correct. Learn something new everyday. Genetics was never my strong point.


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

thank you all, I will post a picture of him when he gets a little older.....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

rosafallad said:


> thank you all, I will post a picture of him when he gets a little older.....


No - you have to post several as he will grow really fast and you will need those puppy pictures to remember how small he was!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> No - you have to post several as he will grow really fast and you will need those puppy pictures to remember how small he was!


True, I've been with him for only one week and I've knowest yesterday that he is getting bigger, because I have a maltipoo she is already 2 years old and when I first got him he was way smaller than her now he is almost her size, I also don't know how much to give him to eat or how many times a day because it seems like he is hungy all day and my other dog barely eats.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What do you feed him now?


----------



## rosafallad (May 4, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> What do you feed him now?


dog chow


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest getting him started on a large breed puppy food as soon as you can which will help him grow at the correct speed. Read the bag and it will tell you by pound how much to feed. If he gobbles his food I would do at least 3 separate feedings while he is so young so he doesn't eat too much at once. There are several good brands to pick from.


----------



## Silviu (Jun 25, 2015)

Dear all,

I need your help and it's really urgent.
Tomorrow I intend to buy my second German Shepherd from a breeder.
He told me that the dogs are purebred but I'm not 100% sure that puppies are truly German Shepherd.
I'm asking here because I'm confident that I will receive the best feedback for my problem.
Also, the breeder told me that the mother comes from (moms name: Beta von Regata) Alfa Von Der Roten and father is FALVAVOLGYI ATLAS.

Please be so kind and help me as soon as possible.

Many thanks in advance!

Pictures in private or other way because I don't have the permission.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

*why buy if not sure?*



Silviu said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need your help and it's really urgent.
> Tomorrow I intend to buy my second German Shepherd from a breeder.
> ...




Hi - Still very new at all this but I am very curious as to why you plan to buy a puppy that you aren't sure is what you want it to be? Have you seen the puppy's parents, know which registry the parents come from (AKC, UKC, etc)...

I don't have a GSD yet, but I would want to know any and all testing, training, titles that come FROM the parent, not that the parent comes from the lines (why aren't they being shown/trained, etc?


----------

